# [SOLVED] Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello. :wave:
I got to know about Ubuntu and would like to try it out. Before using it, I have to know somethings and that's not possible without your help. 
I once used Ubuntu 10 or something in dualboot with windows...and I was completely blank because I couldn't even guess what could be where. 
Pretty long I know, But please read with patience.

*1.* Tell me in simple, that how to establish a network connection and then connect to it in ubuntu. Last time, I clicked on the up-down arrows (maybe that was the internet button) and saw unfamiliar things and couldn't understand. There was something like eth0. I don't know what type of internet I have but I use broadband connection which has a modem with many lan lights and ports, and my computer is connected via Ethernet cable, and I need to enter an username and password to connect the internet. Before asking you guys, I searched a little bit on google, but found there too many commands and those, truly my novice brain didn't get anything :facepalm: Is there any simple process? This is very important, without net,I'm like blind man.

*2.* As I use Intel motherboard, I needed its cd to install some drivers on windows. Drivers like...Intel graphic chipset utility or what, Land driver, realtake sound driver (note: without installing this one, no sound comes out in windows), and intel graphic properties. The cd will work in Ubuntu? I need to use the cd anyways?

*3.* Last time while installing, the installing procedure tried to downlaod updates, but as I can't stablish the conenction before it is fully installed, the net didn't connect and the installer kept on trying to download the updates, after half an hour, I cancelled that step. cmad: Any advice? :grin:

*4.* I can use skype, gtalk, KMplayer on it?

*5.* I need to see times frequently while on pc...is there any clock gadgets on desktop or anyway so that I can see two or three times?

*6.* What is the pdf reader for Linux? Foxit/Adobe reader works?

*7.* My usb webcam needs a cd to be installed on windows. I don't know why it is needed, though I can work with it like plug and play, but I do as manuals. On Linux I can use it without installing the cd?

*8.* Is there any manuals by which I can understand, use easily and customize Ubuntu?

*9. *Lastly, few people were saying in some forums that the Ubuntu 11.10 is slow to boot! True? I used it only for one night, so don't know myself. 

*10.* I just got to know mp3, avi, flash these things doesn't work on ubuntu until one downloades ubuntu's restricted plugins. 
(a) Why they are called restricted? 
(b) I'll be in trouble if I download that plugin and listen mp3 in ubuntu? :SHOCKED: Don't you guys listen music or watch videos? :huh:
(c) what are the open formt for audio and video files?
(d) Chrome comes with inbuilt flash. Will I be able to watch youtube and play in facebook via chrome browser?


I've read things like *Linux is not Windows* and read that Linux developers and users are intellectual people and they expect the new users to be as intellectual as them. I'm a windows user and totally novice about Linux and computing, so please take mercy on me and help me with it :grin: :angel:

I need to know all those questions' answers , It will be so much helpful for me if you answer all of those.
Thank you.


[ps. Maybe I'm totally worng, but I can't remember clearly, maybe the last time I saw the mouse pointer's tip towards to the righ hadn side..which is very uncomfortable. if it is so, Please tell me how can i make it leftwards and if this doesn't happen, just ignore this paragraph  ] :4-nopity:


*ANYOTHER ADVICES ARE ALWAYS WELCOME*.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Hi,

So before I go and answer each and everyone one of your questions, I am going to recommend that you get the Livecd and see what works on your computer. I think that you will find that most of your questions will be answered by running the livecd for a day or two. 

When you are done with that if you have any questions then certainly come back and we will answer any questions you have.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Live cd means the option "try ubuntu" which comes after inserting the disk?
Okay sir, I will try


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

1. depends upon your network card or onboard network. 
2. linux should take care of all mb drivers
3. what version did you try the last time? wired or wireless connection?
4. they should work
5. most likely 
6. both mentioned works
7. webcams for me has always been iffy. It will depend upon what you have
8. google 
9. depends what you are used to and what you have starting up when computer is powered up.
10. restricted drivers are those that are not free or not open source. You can play anything in linux. However if you have netflix forget it.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Live cd means the option "try ubuntu" which comes after inserting the disk?
> Okay sir, I will try


Yes that is correct.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

I agree, livecd is the best way to answer about 90% of your questions. 



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I've read things like *Linux is not Windows* and read that Linux developers and users are intellectual people and they expect the new users to be as intellectual as them. I'm a windows user and totally novice about Linux and computing, so please take mercy on me and help me with it :grin: :angel:.


This statement is the most utter load of rubbish ever and is one of my pet hates lol. If anyone tells you that then ignore them completely. This was maybe the case back in 1998 or so but i can tell you 100% that this is not the case anymore and you have absolutely nothing to worry about. Although trying linux *is* going to be a new learning experience, most major distributions such as ubuntu and mint make it easy for anyone coming from windows or apple to use Linux. We're here to help with any questions you have and we also have the articles section for linux that has information on different areas, even suggestions of what to do after installation that may help you along.

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Okay, thank you ^^ I read that in a ubuntu forum or what  I will try out the live cd soon. And will let you know guys about my queries 

Just tell me one thing, about trying out the live cd - insert the disk>restart>boot from the cd>choose language> try ubuntu>exploring> now how to get out of the cd and start pc normally?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Hi,

Just shut down like you would in windows, it should ask you to take the cd out (if not take it out before next boot then you'll boot back into windows

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Wow ^^ It worked ^^ I'm more happy that I could establish a internet connection without doing things in terminal  \o/ But there was some cofusions, coming to that later.
Tell me, no option to refresh the desktop? Maybe I don't even need it in ubuntu...I mean I got a bad habit of it  
Okay so the internet confusion: My motherboard's inbuilt network adapter(_realtake pcl family controller_) slot/port went wrong so I added a external one(_express gigabite_) and use net by that. Anyways, ubuntu itself detected the realtake one as "*wired connection 2*" and set up a connection too, but net didn't work, then i went to wired tab in edit network option, and saw the express gigabite thing as *wired connection 1* (used 8minute ago, as i shut down pc 8min ago), bu i couldn't understand what to do with it, i mean how to edit, so i went to *dsl* tab and just set up username and pass and it worked. you will have the idea of my network connection in first post. The dsl connection and wired connection 1 are same... didn't get this thing...


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Hi,

Glad you got the net working for you after a bit of tinkering. regards the refresh desktop, ubuntu should automatically refresh the desktop if somethings changed but the f5 key does the same job just as it did in windows.

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Hi,
I got to know i use adsl pppoe connection. So to establish that connection i should work in 'wired' tab or 'dsl' tab?


And recently, i mean just now i came across an os called pinguy, it says it is a developed version of ubuntu and more stable and rich in format. True?

Lastly, tell me something about the intel driver thing (my question 2).
Thank you


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Hi,

If you are connecting to the internet fine with just connecting through wireless connection 1 probably listed as wlan0 then you should be all set. If you need to set up PPPoE then you can just go to the DSL tab and click on add then enter your information.

To answer your second question without getting into great detail the Linux kernel will take care of all that. If it didn't work then you would have gotten some error messages, or it wouldn't load at all.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Hello,
Thank you for clearing the confusion 
I was searching around the web and came to know about things like gnome shell and Gtk3 (I don't know what they are) to make the graphics more beautiful. Soon I will be asking you guys about those ^^  
But until then, just tell me according to you and all the Linux users, what is the best distribution of Linux? 
Thank you. 



wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are connecting to the internet fine with just connecting through wireless connection 1 probably listed as wlan0 then you should be all set. If you need to set up PPPoE then you can just go to the DSL tab and click on add then enter your information.
> 
> To answer your second question without getting into great detail the Linux kernel will take care of all that. If it didn't work then you would have gotten some error messages, or it wouldn't load at all.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

That is a question that I feel is clearly subjective based on the user. I have used a number of distros from Linux mint to Backtrack to Fedora. I have used all of them for different reasons. I guess the best thing for you to do is to try a bunch of them and figure out what feels right to you and then go from there.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for clearing the confusion
> I was searching around the web and came to know about things like gnome shell and Gtk3 (I don't know what they are) to make the graphics more beautiful. Soon I will be asking you guys about those ^^
> But until then, just tell me according to you and all the Linux users, what is the best distribution of Linux?
> Thank you.




What is right for one peron isn't neccesarily right for another person. Coming from microsoft you are use to a mouse clicking interface so will probably find linux very hard and unfriendly at first.
If you've come from , DOS, OS/2 then you may like Linux.

As your thinking about Ubuntu 11.10 the deafult desktop is Unity. You do not have to use Unity, you can install Xfce4, KDE4 or whatever you like.

Here is a great blog which shows what Unity and Gnome Classic look like:

Ubuntu 11.10 without Unity

You only need to search on google or YouTube to see what how linux desktops look.
Search for Unity, Gnome3, Kde4, Xfce4 etc

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Yeash, I think that too, That's why I put 5 more Distro in download  kubunut, Mint, mint lxde, opensuse, fedora 



wmorri said:


> That is a question that I feel is clearly subjective based on the user. I have used a number of distros from Linux mint to Backtrack to Fedora. I have used all of them for different reasons. I guess the best thing for you to do is to try a bunch of them and figure out what feels right to you and then go from there.


Yeash that's true and obvious that i may find it hard at first, but heyy i will learn too, I'm not alone ^^ There are more people who switched :3 Right now I'm googling about ubunut's themes and just amazed to see how people tweaks shells, combines multiple themes and gets a awesome looking desktop :SHOCKED:



hal8000 said:


> What is right for one peron isn't neccesarily right for another person. Coming from microsoft you are use to a mouse clicking interface so will probably find linux very hard and unfriendly at first.
> If you've come from , DOS, OS/2 then you may like Linux.
> 
> As your thinking about Ubuntu 11.10 the deafult desktop is Unity. You do not have to use Unity, you can install Xfce4, KDE4 or whatever you like.
> ...


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Download almost finished. I saw the website of Ubuntu Studio..is it another OS/distro? 

Asking because in the screen-shots of the website, I didn't find any network tab and other necessary tabs in the upper panel of it.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

It's a speciality OS catering for those in multimedia design and production e.g creating and mixing music. It would have been good for me 6 years ago when i did music at college before i went on to do comp tech support.

Ubuntu Studio will have network tools etc. as well.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Hello,
thank you for replying.
I was thinking to install mint at first of all. Hmm as you can see in ubuntu, I established my DSL connection very easily. And I hoped that Mint will be the same. but today I bumped into this... How to Set Up a Modem on Linux Mint | eHow.com
I need to configure my modem and DSL connection thus in mint?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Hi,

You shouldn't have to but try running the live desktop before installation to check if your hardware works first time. Mint is better for hardware compatibility so hopefully it should be ok.

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

The version i downloaded is 1gb and in dvd...it has a live desktop function?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Yeah, boot it up it will automatically take you to the Live Desktop anyway.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Okay, just one more thing to ask. When one download linux distro via torrent, it's legal nah?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Yes it is one of the legal things you can download.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Yeah and it also reduces the risk of a bad image checksum which can lead to a corrupt cd that can cause problems during installation


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Heyy guys, today i was performing amny tasks in my pc... burning the mint iso by lg power tools, downloading ubuntu studio in bittorrent, listening music and 6 to 7 tabs were open in chrome..suddenly i notice my music stopped and then saw the whole screen froze, no movement, only the mouse pointer was movable. and ctrl+alt+del also didn't work..i had to force restart 
It has anything to do with the torrent?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Nah, I might be wrong but it sounds like your computer's CPU or Graphics Card overheated with so much going on. Make sure your computer is not blocked in by anything such as a wall or desk so the air from the fans can circulate efficiently. If you use your computer to do so much at the one time quite often maybe consider purchasing another case fan.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Is it (attached image) a blocked position? My computer is kept this way...


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

It looks fine as long as there is a bit of space at the back as well and again the same applies if it keeps on doing that then i'd buy another fan but for more specific advise post in the hardware forum first just to make sure, however if it's only happened once then maybe it's just one of those things computers tend to do randomly :grin:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

if it continues to happen, take the cover off and run it as normal. This will help determine if it is a heat problem or something else.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*



sobeit said:


> if it continues to happen, take the cover off and run it as normal. This will help determine if it is a heat problem or something else.





SteveThePirate said:


> It looks fine as long as there is a bit of space at the back as well and again the same applies if it keeps on doing that then i'd buy another fan but for more specific advise post in the hardware forum first just to make sure, however if it's only happened once then maybe it's just one of those things computers tend to do randomly :grin:


Okay I will do so  Thank you.
but here things are not so okay 
I downloaded Ubuntu studio's iso and then burnt it in the lowest speed, but when i inserted it back again after burning, the drive didn't even read the disk  It happens only with this disk, other distros are fine.

And my friend got a laptop with no os preinstalled, and i told him about linux, and he found easypeasy good among them for his laptop... but in their page we both couldn't understand how to download and install.. I mean there are saying download for windows or linux,,if no os is preinstalled what to chose? and they described the installing process via pendrive, via disk not possible?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Heyy guys, 
I spent half an hour with mint from live desktop...unlike ubuntu, I had so much problem to set up the right connection. but the rest was just breeze ^^ The one problem is that I can't disconnect net from the upper panel, I had to visit network settings everytime 
And maybe I didn't look thoroughly, but couldn't find a music player shortcut.


Btw, I can't burn mint lxde and ubuntu studio, because it's simply not burning  Don't know it's my pc or the iso files or the dvd drive  It hangs at the "preapring writing data" in burner..and after several minutes I have to stop it by ctrl+alt+del and then my pc doesn't want to take resart or shut down


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

I wouldn't download Mint LXDE until your a bit more experienced in Linux. It's not as User Friendly as Gnome or KDE. The network issue with mint shouldn't happen if you install, plus if you do decide to install mint I strongly recommend the Cinnamon Desktop which is what i use, it's more user friendly and efficient. Cinnamon

As for the burning issue, i've had some problems in the past with burning distro's on to cd, the way i got round it is burn it to usb.

And finally for your previous post i put easypeasy on to my netbook by usb as it has no cd drive but the actual .iso image you download can be burned to cd if your friend wishes. Use the top option thats highlighted download easypeasy and burn it as per usual.

Steve


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*



Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Okay I will do so
> And my friend got a laptop with no os preinstalled, and i told him about linux, and he found easypeasy good among them for his laptop... but in their page we both couldn't understand how to download and install.. I mean there are saying download for windows or linux,,if no os is preinstalled what to chose? and they described the installing process via pendrive, via disk not possible?


your post is confusing...not sure what you are talking about - download windows???? are you downloading from the official specific linux distro site? You do not have to have any os installed to install linux. If the computer supports it, you can install via usb drive.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*



SteveThePirate said:


> I wouldn't download Mint LXDE until your a bit more experienced in Linux. It's not as User Friendly as Gnome or KDE. The network issue with mint shouldn't happen if you install, plus if you do decide to install mint I strongly recommend the Cinnamon Desktop which is what i use, it's more user friendly and efficient. Cinnamon
> 
> As for the burning issue, i've had some problems in the past with burning distro's on to cd, the way i got round it is burn it to usb.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man ^^ I'm seeing the cinnamon's site, it looks pretty ^^ But how to download it? Umm as I saw mint was in gnome, kde and lxde in their site. In cinnamon's site, it's saying "_Cinnamon is available from the Linux Mint repository. Simply install the package “cinnamon“._" I have no idea as long I have no knowledge about repository 
Btw I also think it's better to use the USB as long I can format it anytime  



sobeit said:


> your post is confusing...not sure what you are talking about - download windows???? are you downloading from the official specific linux distro site? You do not have to have any os installed to install linux. If the computer supports it, you can install via usb drive.


Hello,
Well in the site of easypeasy, you can find they are offering installers for windows and linux. At first I was confused that how to download a installer for windows or linux if there is nothing installed previously. But Now it is cleared by Steve 
EasyPeasy | Get EasyPeasy Here you can see


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Hi,

Have you installed mint yet? Once you do you simply go to the software centre, type cinnamon into the search bar, install it, restart then at the login screen there will be a wee circle symbol which i can't remember what it looks like ( i think it's a cog) anyway it's beside your name and lists the desktop environments you can use, select cinnamon and then log back in.

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Okay, sounds like pretty easy ^^ No i didn't install yet though, waiting to change the PSU first 
And Yeash I loved the cinnamon's desktop, as I saw in screenshots. 
Thanks again Steve


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

No problem, good luck when you get around to installing your distribution.

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Questions before installing Ubuntu 11.10*

Thank you all for your kind and precious support. I didn't check the webcam yet but will soon. And there is a sound problem which i will continue in new thread. Thank you all guys


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for marking the thread solved :grin:


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

Just want to add that you may also want to look at different GUI's. For example, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same OS, just Ubuntu uses Gnome/Unity, Kubuntu uses KDE. I am trying KDE for the first time, and finding that I really do like it. On my system at least, KDE uses less resources.


----------

